# About Steveox's Postings



## Neutron (Oct 2, 2003)

Okay, I think it's time this was said:

Steveox: Please quit with your immature posts!! You get on everyone's nerves! I'm neutral for this election but please quit with the "W is perfect in every way and everyone else is lying" threads!! I believe in free speech and all, but slandering is not cool.

Please grow up and post things that won't upset people. Your "What is Jesus in politics" thread was over the top.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

I've reached the point where I'm just going to ignore his posts. I've yet to see anything out of him that is even close to coherent or thought provoking.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Steveox is close to a permanent ban. I guess the week off didn't help.


----------



## Neutron (Oct 2, 2003)

I'm sorry I started this thread but this guy is just so annoying and I know there are others on this board that feel the same way!!

I come to this board to have fun. I come to see what others think and to post what I think, meaning good posts not stupid ones or insulting ones like Steveox has posted.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Don't be sorry Neutron, it's something that needs to be said. I've sent Steveox a few PMs asking, telling and warning him about his posts and posting style he always says he'll change but he never does. This area of the board has become so filled with political BS posts it’s sick. If I wasn't a staff member here I'd request to be banned from the Potpourri area so I would not have access to this forum so that when I search for new posts since my last visit I don't have a what amounts to a page worth of garbage from this forum only wasting my time.


----------



## Neutron (Oct 2, 2003)

I just don't want people flaming me for this thread, but like I said before, it needed to be said. 

I'm thankful that you agree with me on this. 

Chris, please ban Steveox or do something please. Return this forum to a pleasent discussion area.

Steveox, since you keep saying you'll change how you post and what you talk about then why haven't you done it yet? Be a REAL man and keep to your word.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

This thread definitely belongs in admin.

Steveox has posted some junk, fer shure, but on the other hand, Steveox's seemingly ubiquitous threads have a high readership and a relatively high response count. I even broke rule # whatever when called him an idiot early on, believe it or not. But his "penmanship" has definitely improved, even if the content of his posts hasn't. On the other hand, I thought the picture of Kerry/Edwards and the 'gay' reference was hilarious.

Steveox's style, or lack thereof definitely reminds me of someone from the past, perhaps from the same gene pool.

I'm neutral, neutron. :shrug:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

And there it shall be moved. Thanks for pointing that out Nick.


----------



## Paladin (Jun 20, 2004)

Chris Blount said:


> Steveox is close to a permanent ban. I guess the week off didn't help.


I do not feel you should ban him just because he is unpopular. He has been a catalyst for some good discussions. There are some on this board who, just like stevox, try to enflame the posts on the other side of the political aisle. I do not support censorship in any fashion. I too sometimes wish he would think before posting but I respect his right to post, and I respect the right of rebutal.

Thank you for your attention,
Paladin


----------



## SAEMike (May 29, 2004)

Ok, obviously we need some posts in support of Steveox. What Steveox says in his posts is substantively not much different than what many other people have said. The specific complaint levied in this forum is that he has slandered people. My guess is that this comes from Steveox calling particular politicians liars. My contention is that this is no different than some other respected members of this forum referring to President Bush, President Reagan, Donald Rumsfeld, Bill Clinton, and many other members of past administrations, liars, and much worse. The terms "bushies" to refer to two different Presidents and other similar terms are pretty frequent, I would submit that these two can be considered immature and provacative. 

We do not, however, see calls for those members to be "permanently banned" from the forum. The difference in these posts and Steve's posts are not the substance, but the style. I write (among other things) for a living, because I was born with and have cultivated a gift of communication. Many people were not born with this gift, and some are very poor at it. Steve has shown that he is not very good at expressing himself in a professional way. He is not, however, alone in this. In my jobs I deal with the public on a pretty regular basis. While working for the legislature I talk to many people who want to express their opinions about the state, and they often sound very much like Steve. 

This is not only my favorite DBS forum, it is my favorite forum on the internet. It has replaced the Mets forum as my place to go and interact with people while I am at work. The atmosphere here is very inviting and the people are very diverse and opnionated. I do not think we should punish Steve for being opinonated, when so many of us are, and when so many of us say the same things Steve is saying, just in different and possibly more appropriate ways. I like the inclusive atmosphere of DBS Talk, and I would hate to see that turn into one of exclustivity.

I've read some past posts now since I've posted this, and I have to honestly say, I'm a bit more offended by Neutron's constant harassment and belittlement of every single one of Steve's posts, than I am with anything Steve's ever said. It's almost as though Neutron searches for all of Steve's posts and then looks for something hurtful to say.


----------



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

I, too, must stand up and speak out in favor of giving Steveox the same access to this board as the same people calling for his ban. Below are some quotes from some pretty important historical figures who I think would also speak out in favor of free speech.

Those who profess to favor freedom, and yet depreciate agitation, are men who want rain without thunder and lightning. 
--Frederick Douglass 

Conformity is the jailer of freedom and the enemy of growth. 
--John Fitzgerald Kennedy 

There can be no friendship when there is no freedom; Friendship loves the free air, and will not be fenced up in straight and narrow enclosures. 
--William Penn 

Am I not destroying my enemies when I make friends of them? 
--Abraham Lincoln 

I may disagree with what you have to say, but I shall defend, to the death, your right to say it.
--Voltaire


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

My vote also for Steveox to remain. From what we have seen in previous post, he is young and has a problem. That is something he has to deal with. His posts are definetly out there at times but as mentioned earlier they get quite a few responses. The "What is Jesus" post elicited quite a few angry posts, IMO (being an atheist) , it didnt bother me a bit and I voted in the poll. Lets not ban him for voicing his opinion, there is also a chance that he is learning from all that we write. Let the young man be , I dont believe he is an idiot so he can learn. Lets enlighten him with our knowledge rather than ban him. If folks dont like his posts, then they can ignore him,, I do believe that is a far better option.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Is should be made clear that just because he is unpopular is NOT the reason he is being considered for a ban. It's more because of his continued violation of this forum rule:

(q) The posting of duplicate messages in the same forum or in multiple
forums is not allowed, and the duplicates are subject to deletion. This not
only includes posts that are identical to other posts from the same user or
from different users, but also includes posts that are similar in message to
other posts left by the same user. Repeated rants against anyone or anything
will be considered spam and subject to removal.

The mods here believe he has abused our system and bandwidth with his continued political rants. Remember, this is a satellite forum. Steveox has been with us for only 2 1/2 months and already has 876 posts. That's an extraordinary amount for someone who rarely posts in our satellite forums.

I have also received complaints about the large amount of political threads that have been started by Steveox and others so we can't ignore those either.

One other thing should also be addressed from our forum rules:

(i) *This is a free speaking forum but not a free-for-all.* Most posts will not get deleted unless they break one of the rules listed above. If everyone respects each other, there won't be any problems. *Remember, this is not a newsgroup!*


----------



## SAEMike (May 29, 2004)

Chris Blount said:


> Is should be made clear that just because he is unpopular is NOT the reason he is being considered for a ban. It's more because of his continued violation of this forum rule:
> 
> (q) The posting of duplicate messages in the same forum or in multiple
> forums is not allowed, and the duplicates are subject to deletion. This not
> ...


Sounds like those of us that enjoy the Potpourri forum and post there almsot exclusively should be a little concerned.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I have mixed feelings on this. On one level I see what is meant in the complaints about Steve. On the other hand I see SAEMike's comment that some of the same elements can be found in other people's posts. 

I would hate to see anyone cut off. Maybe we all need to look a tthe temnsion level and how we might have increased it.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

If Steve's posts offend you, add him to your ignore list. That way you won't see his posts. To add someone to your ignore list, click on the UserCP link at the top left of the page, and then click on the Buddy / Ignore lists link under the Miscellaneous options on the left side.


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

Here we go again..Why are some posters allowed to sell bogus equipment on this site..with no retribution and others are punished for going a little overboard with their political beliefs!! I think the administrators of this board have their priorities backwards!!!!!! :icon_dumm :icon_dumm


----------



## Orcatek (May 1, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> If Steve's posts offend you, add him to your ignore list. That way you won't see his posts. To add someone to your ignore list, click on the UserCP link at the top left of the page, and then click on the Buddy / Ignore lists link under the Miscellaneous options on the left side.


Thanks - didn't know we had that feature


----------



## Selenna (Jun 18, 2004)

BuckeyeChris expressed my sentiments... "If you ignore him no one will come"
There is a small number of people here who's posts generally appear to me to be totally without thought. I don't actually have anyone on my ignore list, but mentally I ignore them. If there are responses to threads they've started then I may take a look, but when they first appear I don't bother. Prior to making that decision I'd actually started replies in several cases and then stopped myself knowing that it was pointless.

While I certainly respect free speech, we also have to realize that this is a privately funded community and if the admins feel someone is being overly disruptive I fully support their right to do as they see fit to maintain the community. I would assume that banning is an extreme measure and that if that step is taken it is because there may be more going on then the average member knows about. Maybe I'm naive, but I trust the admins to make those judgment calls. I have not seen anything thus far to indicate to me that they abuse their power or are out looking for reasons to get rid of members.

I would also say that if, as a member, you think someone is posting inappropriately, rather then voicing it in a reply post which is only likely to inflame the issue, let the admins know so they can deal with it as they deem necessary.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

juan ellitinez said:


> Here we go again..Why are some posters allowed to sell bogus equipment on this site..with no retribution and others are punished for going a little overboard with their political beliefs!! I think the administrators of this board have their priorities backwards!!!!!! :icon_dumm :icon_dumm


The individual who I think you are referring to no longer has access to the Buy, Sell, Trade forum.


Selenna said:


> While I certainly respect free speech, we also have to realize that this is a privately funded community and if the admins feel someone is being overly disruptive I fully support their right to do as they see fit to maintain the community. I would assume that banning is an extreme measure and that if that step is taken it is because there may be more going on then the average member knows about. Maybe I'm naive, but I trust the admins to make those judgment calls. I have not seen anything thus far to indicate to me that they abuse their power or are out looking for reasons to get rid of members.


You are correct. Myself and the other admins have communicated with Steveox privately. It's very rare when we resort to a permanent ban. It has only happened a couple of other times and those individuals were eventually welcomed back.

Believe it or not, discussions like this are a good thing and help us with our decisions so thanks to everyone for voicing your opinions.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> If Steve's posts offend you, add him to your ignore list. That way you won't see his posts. To add someone to your ignore list, click on the UserCP link at the top left of the page, and then click on the Buddy / Ignore lists link under the Miscellaneous options on the left side.


AMEN, BROTHER!

I'm glad some one posted this. It was the first thing to cross my mind when I read the first message. I agree that Stevevox messages are annoying. I just stopped reading and responding to them! As long as Steve follows the forum code of conduct, there is no reason to "shut him up".

See ya
Tony


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

Very well said, Selenna.

I have to admit, that I enjoy _some_ of steveox's posts, simply because they are easy fodder for inserting some cheap laughs at his expense. Yes, I realize that stretches his 15 minutes of notoriety on this board, but he'll eventually go away on his own. If he _isn't_ a former member here, he certainly acts in much the same way as one. He'll disappear in awhile, only to return as a 'new' member sometime down the road, IMO.

I actually get a kick out of some of his posts, but admittedly, the annoyance factor is high when he is basically saying the same thing over and over again.

As far as what the admins decide, let them decide and I'll support it. I've been second guessed and accused far too often of deleting posts and members for me to do the same to anyone else.


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

Steveox is a fool and immature. But I support his right to be that way. He did push the envelope on inappropriate conduct a couple of times, but the admins are quite capable of giving him warnings in those cases and probably have. Most of his stuff is harmless, if utterly stupid. Remember the adage "No one can upset you without your permission".


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

juan ellitinez said:


> Here we go again..Why are some posters allowed to sell bogus equipment on this site..with no retribution and others are punished for going a little overboard with their political beliefs!! I think the administrators of this board have their priorities backwards!!!!!! :icon_dumm :icon_dumm


Remember, while the server is up 24/7, the moderators and administrators aren't on-line 24/7. (Although I do post at somewhat strange times). If you see a a problem post, click on the "Report Bad Post"), type in your reason, and the moderators are e-mailed immediately. If I'm in front of my work or home PC, I have my e-mail client running, and check mail frequently. There is also a link on top that says "E-mail our staff."

In this moderator's eyes, the best piece of advice that I can give is "BE POLITE! Remember, people do judge you by the way you post AND how you post." Please respect the posters and what they have to say, even if you don't agree with them. However, if a user is bothering you, there is a ignore user in your settings.

Just my two cents worth. Enjoy your stay at DBSTalk.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm a card carrying member (OK, former member) of the ACLU and am one who pretty strongly favors diverse discussion, but I've yet to see one positive post out of steveox. One. This guy sees the negative side of just about *everything*, including the forum's recent contest, where he went out of his way to malign Chris B. if I remember right.

He was on a week's probation and it doesn't appear to have done much good. Why should the mods' time be spent trying to keep this guy in check??If the guy is only chewing up real estate, I say give him the ol' heave ho.


----------

